# Neue Festplatte kaufen



## Sokie (8. April 2012)

Hey!

Ich bin am überlegen mir eine neue Festplatte zu kaufen - da im Windows-Leistungs-Index wohl die's mein Flaschenhals im system ist.

Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor 
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH CL-7-7-7-21 1.5v
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3

Weiss jetzt halt nicht genau wie das momentan mit diesen neuen SSD Festplatten aussieht und was es dort für unterschiede gibt.
Z.b sah ich das man es auf verschiedene art anschließen könnte - also USB/SATA/IDE usw .. aber keine Ahnung davon 
Vom Preis her könnte es sich in Richtung 200€ bewegen und möglich 2jahre + tauglich sein (sofern das heute möglich ist  )

Genutzt wird der PC zum spielen und normale Office anwendungen (BF3 / MW3 / Diablo 3 (bald) usw ..)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Ihr mir helfen könnt 

Habe mal bei Alternate einwenig geschaut..

Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB <- Würden 128GB reichen? Windows 7 64bit und wenn es hoch kommt 4-5 Spiele installiert. Jetzige Auslastung meiner Festplatte 104GB / 298GB


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. April 2012)

Du hast recht, bei allen "gewöhnlichen" HDDs beträgt der Leistungsindex nur um die ~5.9. Die SSDs dagen sind von der Reaktionszeit/Geschwindigkeit um ein vielfaches schneller. Das merkst du vor allem beim Hochfahren des Systems, falls Windos auf der SSD istalliert ist. Dazu findest du auch Vergleichsvideos von HDD - SSD auf Youtube. Außerdem geht beim Öffnen von Programmen (z.B. öffnet sich der Internetbrowser statt 3 Sek. mit einer HDD so, als hättest du das Fesntert nur minimiert) alles schneller und die Ladezeiten bie Spielen werden auch verkürzt, falls diese auf der SSD installiert sind. Mir persönlich wäre das Geschwindigkietsplus keine Anschaffung einer SSD wert, aber das ist deine persönliche Entscheidung. 

Und nur um den Index von Windows zu steigern brauch man sich keine SSD anzuschaffen.  Der Leistungsindex ist eher eine Bewertung des PC für Leute, die in Sachen PC Laien sind, und z.B. wissen wollen, welche Leistung ihr PC hat oder ob Spiel X auf ihrem PC läuft. Allerdings sind diese Werte nicht immer ernst zu nehmen. Mein i5 hat beim Index bei Win7 z.B. eine Bewertung von nur 7.4, und der PC eines Freundes mit einem Phenom X3 XY wird mit 7.2 bewertet. Und zw. den beiden Prozessoren liegen ja Welten...
Oder dein Phenom wird vermutlich sogar eine bessere Bewertung haben als mein i45 2400, der i5 ist in den meisten Spielen aber immernoch um ein vielfaches schneller...

Alle SSDs und interne Festplatten werden heute mit SATA 2/3 angeschlossen. IDE ist der alte Anschluss für Festplatten. Mit diesem Anschluss werdfen aber heute keine/kaum noch Festplatten verkauft. Und mit USB2/3 schließt man idR nur externe Festplatten an.

Da SSDs nicht billig sind, bekommst du für unter 200 Euro je nach SSD um die 128GB und für ca. 250 Euro 256GB. ICh finde, 128GB reichen eig, für Win7, ein paar Programme und einige Spiele...wobei du das Geschwindigkeitsplus bei Spielen eher wenig merkst. Ob das Spiel jetzt statt 2 Min. nur 1.5 oder 1 Minute lädt, würde mir persönlich nix ausmachen... 
So ne SSD hält je nach dem, wie oft du sie in Betrieb hast, schon ne Weile. Aber so viel ich weiß, "vergisst" sie nach gewisser Zeit (~10 Jahre) wieder einge Daten...

Empfehlenswert und flott sind z.B. die Modelle von Crucial und Samsung:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 256GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's NB Upgrade Kit
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 256GB SATA 6GB's NB Upgrade Kit


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2012)

Sokie schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir eine neue Festplatte zu kaufen - da im Windows-Leistungs-Index wohl die's mein Flaschenhals im system ist.
> 
> ...


 
*Bitte nicht auf diesen Index hören*! Der Windows-Index ist nur für "Laien", damit die UNGEFÄHR ihre Hardware einschätzen können - da man die Kriterien sehr früh festgelegt hat, kann eine Festplatte nie über 6 Punkte kommen. Auch andere Werte sind Mumpitz, wiwe Zocker15 ja auch andeutet - beim Windows-Index wierd nämlich nicht unbedingt was gemessen, sondern weil eine CPU zB 2GHz hat kriegt sie mehr Punkte als eine andere mit 1,5GHz, obwohl letztere vlt. einer modernen Technik sogar schneller ist... 

Wenn Deine Platte dann keine 6 Punkte hat, dann ist das KEIN Beweis dafür, dass sie der Flaschenhals ist, sondern selbst die schnellste PLatte der Welt würde als Index-Punktzahl nicht mehr bekommen.

Eine SSD würde mehr Punkte bringen und ist halt bei der Zugriffszeit und den Megabyte/Sekunde besser, aber für Spiele bringt das rein gar nichts, außer wenn Du was lädst (zb ein Spielstand wäre dann halt schneller geladen). Wenn Du also bei bestimmten Spielen zu wenig FPS hast, dann liegt das nicht an der Festplatte.

AUSSER Du hast eine ungewöhnlich langsame Festplatte - was für eine hast Du denn?

Ansonsten ist es eher die Grafikkarte, die Dich "stört" - die 560 ti ist zwar gut, aber wenn Dir die Spieleleistung Deines PCs nicht reicht, muss halt eine bessere her, oder ein Umstieg auf einen Intel-Prozessor, wobei das auch je nach SPiel dann doch nichts merkbar bringt.... 


Eine SSD wäre dann wiederum ein reiner "Komfort"-Artikel. Windows lädt schneller, die ganzen "kleinigkeiten" gehen viel schneller, weil bei DEN Sachen dann das schnelle Laden und Zugreifen der SSD merkbar ist - zB Ordner und kleinere Anwendungen öffnen sich so schnell, als wären sie schon offen und nur minimiert gewesen.


----------



## Sokie (9. April 2012)

ok vielen dank schonmal für diese fundierten info's!

ich hab mich für die samsung 128GB entschieden - die bewertungen bei alternate sind alle rundum positiv und ist denke ich genau das was ich suche

an für sich reicht mir meine leistung meines pc's - spiele alle aktuellen spiele auf hohen details - was mich halt nur stört ist die ladezeit usw. daher die idee mit der SSD.
was mich nebenbei gerade noch interessiert..
mein arbeitsspeicher macht glaube ich zurzeit zicken ... habe 4*2GB verbaut von diesem "G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH CL-7-7-7-21 1.5v"
im bios ist mir mal aufgefallen das es auf automatisch steht wie die timings sind .. 
dort sind diese mit 9-9-9-21 (glaube ich) eingestellt..
ist es ratsam diese manuell einzustellen auf die werte 7-7-7-21 ? bzw bringt das etwas merkbares? ^^

vielen dank weiterhin!


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. April 2012)

Den RAM zu übertakten, auch durch Verkürzen der Latenzzeiten, bringt überhaupt nichts...vor allem, wenn der RAM so schon nicht einwandtfrei läuft...

Was meinst du denn genau mit "rumzicken"?

Ich wüd evtl. mal Memtest86+ durchlaufen lassen...wenns da zu viele Fehler gibt, dann weißt du, dass mindestens ein Riegel defekt ist. Und danach kannst du die Riegel ja mal einzeln testen, um festzustellen welche/r genau defekt ist.


----------



## Sokie (10. April 2012)

muss ich mal durchlaufen lassen .. 
es gab vor 2-3 tagen mal nen bluescreen.. wo irgendwas mit speicher stand.. hatte nur keine zeit n foto zu machen von dem bluescreen .. 
werd das die tage mal testen obs an den riegeln liegt


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Also, Bluescreens kommen fast immer durch einen Fehler, der am Ende auch im RAM zu lokalisieren ist - das muss nicht heißen, dass es WEGEN des RAMs passiert ist


----------



## Sokie (11. April 2012)

hier mal der bluescreen ... vllt hilft einem das ja was ^^ .. blicke beim googlen nich wirklich durch ^^..

und noch ne zwischen frage:
meine grafikkarte unterstützt ja directx 11 .. aber bei diesem windows leistungsindex wird directx 10 angezeigt.. 
schaue ich allerdings bei dxdiag nach wird mir directx 11 angezeigt... woran liegt das? ^^



und.... ist so etwas hier ratsam? (ich hoffe man darf links posten? ^^)

http://de.smartpcfixer.com/support/?model=errorfix&item=0x00000019&gclid=CLf9lIi4pa8CFcjO3wodIWgJbQ


----------



## Vordack (11. April 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Da SSDs nicht billig sind, bekommst du für unter 200 Euro je nach SSD um die 128GB und für ca. 250 Euro 256GB. ICh finde, 128GB reichen eig, für Win7, ein paar Programme und einige Spiele...wobei du das Geschwindigkeitsplus bei Spielen eher wenig merkst. Ob das Spiel jetzt statt 2 Min. nur 1.5 oder 1 Minute lädt, würde mir persönlich nix ausmachen...
> So ne SSD hält je nach dem, wie oft du sie in Betrieb hast, schon ne Weile. Aber so viel ich weiß, "vergisst" sie nach gewisser Zeit (~10 Jahre) wieder einge Daten...



SSDs haben eine bestimmte Lebensdauer aufgrund ihrer begrenzten Lese/Schreibvorgänge. Dieses kann verlängert werde indem man ca. 30%-50% der SSD leer läßt (sie schreibt automatisch auf weniger strapazierte Blöcke).

Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig mi der Lebensdauer einer SSD. Meine erste ist nach 1 1/2 Jahren abgeraucht, und das passierte innerhalb von ein paar Stunden.

Vielleicht ist die Technik mittlerweile schon besser.


----------



## Sokie (11. April 2012)

was meinst du mit abgeraucht innerhalb weniger stunden? ^^ ..


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Damit meint er wohl, dass es keine Vorwarnung gab. Das kann halt passieren, kann aber ebenso mit einer Festplatte passieren. 

Und wegen der SSD-Lebensdauer allgemein: theoretisch ist die begrenzt, aber in der Praxis hast Du so viele Jahre Nutzung, dass das mit der begrenzten Nutzung der Sektoren nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Es ist auch nicht so, dass eine "Speicherzelle" dann kaputtgeht, sondern man kann nur noch aus ihr lesen, aber nicht mehr Schreiben. 

Man kann jede Zelle selbst bei den "schlechteren" SSDs ca 3000 mal Beschreiben. Beispiel: wenn Du wirklich JEDEN Tag bei einer SSD mit 60GB Speicherplatz 1GB an Daten komplett neu erstellst, also JEDEN Tag 1GB an "Zellen" überschreibst, dann hast Du nach 60 Tagen jede Zelle der SSD quasi 1x "verbraucht". Pro Zelle hast Du 3000 Schreibvorgänge, das ergibt 60x2000 = 180.000 Tage. Das sind fast 500 Jahre... Selbst wenn Du JEDEN Tag 10GB an Daten neu schreibst, was bei eienr 60GB-SSD an ein Weltwunder grenzt, sind es immer noch fast 50 Jahre... bei einer größeren SSD "darfst" Du entprechend auch mehr GB pro Tag neu speichern/erstellen, so dass sie immer noch fast 50 Jahre hält. Also, "hält" im Sinne von "Überschreiblimit erreicht" - eine SSD oder HDD kann natürlich auch aus ganz anderen Gründen mal Hopps gehen.


Das man eine SSD nicht ganz voll machen soll hat eher damit zu tun, dass eine zu volle SSD langsamer werden kann.

Man sollte nur so was wie Defragmentierung deaktivieren, da gibt es auch TOols für SSDs, die alles unnötige abstellen, was eine SSD evlt. belastet - wobei es im Kern weniger um die Sorge vor einem "Verbrauchen" geht, sondern darum, dass diese Dinge Windows langsamer machen und bei einer SSD eh keinen Vorteil bringen


@Sokie wegen Bluescreen: wie oft hast Du das denn? Hast Du denn für alles neueste Treiber drauf? Also nicht nur Graka, sondern auch Board, LAN, Sound, ggf auch USB-Treiber?


----------



## Sokie (12. April 2012)

also habe wie gesagt 4 ram riegel verbaut .. was mir eben aufgefallen ist - auf 2 riegeln steht XMP CL7-7-7-21 1.5v und auf den anderen SPD CL7-7-7-21 1.5v
hat das was zu sagen? ^^ ...
habe die 2 XMP riegel später dazu gekauft. allerdings bei alternate und dort hab ich einfach die "älteren" beiden nochmal bestellt..

*edit* 

Beim XMP handelt es sich um erweiterte SPD einstellungen, sprich es sind vom hersteller übertaktete Werte vorgeben die zu 100 Prozent funktionieren. Die kannst du entweder mit CPU-Z auslesen und von Hand einstellen oder im Bios die Option XMP aktivieren und dann stellt das Board die Werte von selber ein i.d.R

heisst das XMP und SPD ram riegel sind im grunde das gleiche?.. mich wundert es nur das es auf einmal diese bluescreens gibt wenn alle 4 verbaut sind.. habe diese schon bestimmt seit 3 monaten drin ohne fehler..

hast du zum thema SSD vllt. ein paar gute links von seiten wo es solche tipps/tricks gibt? habe vor nur windows 7 + battlefield 3 + diablo 3 + openoffice + tera online + mozilla firefox zu installieren .. den restlichen müll was sich so über die jahre ansammelt versuche ich arg zu vermeiden diesmal


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

SPD heißt einfach nur so was wie "Standardwerte", und XPS ist eine Art "Zertifikat" für INtel-Systeme, bei dem Du mit den passenden Boards einfach nur komfortabel die Werte ändern kannst. Die Werte, die bei dem XPS-Riegel stehen, sind gleichzeitig auch SPD-Werte- Im Grunde ist es egal, es kommt allerdings IM ZWEIFEL eher mal zu problemen, wenn man alle 4 Slots belegt hat, als wenn man nur 2 belegt hat. Egal welches RAM man nimmt.

Also, zb bei meiner Samsung 830 war ein Tool dabei, das alles unnötige abstellt und die SSD bzw Windows optimal konfiguriert. Hier kannst Du auch mal lesen: SSD: Super Schnelle Datenspeicher - Tipps und Kaufberatung zu SSDs

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass Du vor der Installation von WIndows im BIOS nachsiehst, ob für die Datenträger AHCI aktiviert ist. Der Rest geht von alleine, Windows7 zB erkennt eine SSD und stellt von sich aus schon vieles passend um, den Rest kann dann ein Tool erledigen oder Du siehst mit den Tipps selber nach.


----------



## Sokie (12. April 2012)

also meine beiden ram riegel mit SPD aufschrift funktionieren einwandfrei..
die anderen beiden wo XPS draufsteht machen nur fehler.. bzw ich kann windows nicht einmal starten .. kommt immer dieser oben genannte bluescreen..
finds nur komisch das es nach 3~ monaten erst kommt.. ^^ 
naja werd ich mir wohl demnächst n paar neue riegelchen kaufen.. wobei 4GB ram eigentlich ausreichen oder?.. oder sind 8GB und mehr sinnvoller heutzutage? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Preisen würd ich einfach die alten verkaufen und 2x4GB neu kaufen. Wegen der Versandkosten: 2x2GB kosten mit Versand ab 25€, 2x4GB kriegst Du für 40€.  Das heißt für 15€ mehr kriegst Du direkt die doppelte Menge.

Teste aber mal die XPS einzeln, ob einer von beiden der Bösewicht ist


----------



## Sokie (13. April 2012)

kannst du mir sagen welche ich evtl. kaufen könnte die meinem system zugute kämen?
soweit ich weiss spielt da ja auch der prozessor ne rolle und so ne? ^^..

und ja nur einer der beiden ist defekt .. ^^ aber bringt mir ja nich viel.. verkaufe die 3 dann irgendwann wenns geld für neue da ist


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

An sich kannst Du jedes Set 2x4GB mit DDR3-1333 nehmen. DDR3-1600 bringt keinen Vorteil, schadet aber auch nix. 


Wenn das Aussehen keine Rolle spielt, dann den hier G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Ansonsten zB GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GEC38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (den hab ich auch, AMD x4 965 und ein Board von Gigabyte mit 970er Chipsatz) oder GeIL 20-Jahre-ALTERNATE-Edition DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (IDIF83JT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder wenn Du wegen CPU-Kühler lieber nen flachen RAM willst Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX8GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder als DDR3-1600 Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Patriot G2 Series Division 2 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (PGD38G1333ELK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

gibt viel Auswahl


----------

